# Paint suitable for spraying?



## Matt_S (4 Jan 2010)

I've started painting some MDF units with a brush and roller and now decided to switch to spraying. I was using a Homebase quick dry primer undercoat and was going to then use Dulux eggshell gloss. 

I have a basic Earlex HVLP spray gun, my question is can I use standard paints designed for brushing in a gun? I used the viscosity pot and it seemed too thick to thin down to 50secs. Do I need to get specific paints designed for spraying, I'm concerned that the paint I have will need too much thinning.

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Oryxdesign (4 Jan 2010)

Pop round I'll give you some pointers.


----------



## Graeme (4 Jan 2010)

I have an Earlex HV5000 and use it to spray paint regularly. I have sprayed paints that do not explicitly say 'suitable for spraying' without a problem. I would recommend a larger needle size (2.0mm) and, as an experienced spray shop guy told me, thin to the consistency of milk. I would expect to put a few more coats on than you may with a prush. Also if you can spray the item flat so much the better.

Good luck
Graeme


----------



## Matt_S (4 Jan 2010)

Thanks Graeme, and thank you Simon. You around first thing?


----------



## Mrs Oryx (5 Jan 2010)

He's just left for work so he'll be around all morning


----------



## clewlowm (6 Jan 2010)

try these .. http://www.iw.teknos.co.uk/index.asp?pageID=H2


----------

